# NCEES ABET Requirement



## dk111 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,

I have read many post which talk of ABET Evaluation and how they are short on few credit hours. I am short of 3hr in Math&amp;Science, 14hrs in social science and Humanities.

What are the ways to fill these missing hours ?

I heard someone referring CLEP ? What else ?

Thanks,

~DK~


----------



## willsee (Jul 22, 2011)

Go to a university and take classes that fulfill the missing credits


----------



## Tam (Jul 22, 2011)

My 2 cents:

I'm not sure about your Math/science course but i'm sure you can do your 14 hrs of social science and humanities courses online through local community college or any university. They offer lot of courses online and sometimes they do offer 8 weeks courses (of course, you'll be working more).



dk111 said:


> Hi,
> I have read many post which talk of ABET Evaluation and how they are short on few credit hours. I am short of 3hr in Math&amp;Science, 14hrs in social science and Humanities.
> 
> What are the ways to fill these missing hours ?
> ...


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 22, 2011)

17 hours - seems like you could be over halfway to a grad degree if you played your cards right.

But of course grad credits would cost significantly more than online JUCO credits.


----------



## dk111 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who contributed his or her precious suggestions.


----------



## dk111 (Jul 25, 2011)

Tam said:


> My 2 cents:
> I'm not sure about your Math/science course but i'm sure you can do your 14 hrs of social science and humanities courses online through local community college or any university. They offer lot of courses online and sometimes they do offer 8 weeks courses (of course, you'll be working more).
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Tam, Can you please provide some more references with regard to your response on some online courses that I can take for 'Humanities and Social Science'.


----------



## soma (Jul 25, 2011)

dk111 said:


> Tam said:
> 
> 
> > My 2 cents:
> ...


Hi DK, I am in same situation as you are. Short of 9 general studies credits. I would recommend doing these courses through CLEP. They are very flexible. You need not go to any classes and work around your schedule and take the test when you are ready and its the most economical way to earn deficit credits. I checked with NCEES evaluator and he confirmed that they accept CLEP credits. Check CLEP website, they even offer maths and science courses but you may want to confirm with your evaluator if they accept CLEP credits towards maths and science courses. Good Luck !


----------



## depolarization (Jul 28, 2011)

Is this the evaluation you get when you pay the $300 or so for a credentials evaluation and establish a "record" with NCEES?

I am curious too as I don't have an ABET degree and have been going through the licensure process solely with the state. But a record would be nice to make comity stuff in the future faster.


----------



## dk111 (Jul 28, 2011)

depolarization said:


> Is this the evaluation you get when you pay the $300 or so for a credentials evaluation and establish a "record" with NCEES?
> I am curious too as I don't have an ABET degree and have been going through the licensure process solely with the state. But a record would be nice to make comity stuff in the future faster.


Yes!, but not all states require the ABET degree (unless you are asking for waiver).


----------

